
Nerds To Valleywag: Stay Off Our Site!  - jmorin007
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/4/nerds_to_valleywag_stay_off_our_site
======
veritas
"Sooner or later Valleywag will write something particularly informative or
amusing and Hacker News readers will miss out."

Because in the off chance that Valleywag writes this informative and
insightful article, we won't have access to it through any other source. It's
not like we have access to a medium that enables efficient propagation of
information.

------
wumi
does anyone else get the feeling in that all these back&forth articles with
TC, Valleywag, SAI and the like putting mirrors facing each other ...

~~~
SwellJoe
To be fair, we also spend a lot of time admiring each others shiny brilliance
here at News.YC.

~~~
wumi
What I was reffering to, is a topic being posted on YC (say, should Valleywag
be banned ...) and then it is linked to by both Techcrunch and SAI, and then
that article written about the original post (say, should Valley wag be banned
...) is posted back on news.yc

Remember opposite day?

~~~
SwellJoe
"Remember opposite day?"

No. But I see, now. I think.

------
allenbrunson
"Sooner or later Valleywag will write something particularly informative or
amusing and Hacker News readers will miss out." ... holy cow, that's a _great_
reason to wade through dozens of sensationalistic fluff pieces!

looks like hacker news is well on its way to being as misunderstood by the
tech press as apple has always been.

~~~
jeroen
If they do write something interesting, then someone here can write a blogpost
about it and link that.

"Plus, we like the guys! In fact, we'll be hanging out with Wag-In-Chief Owen
Thomas and his underling Nicholas Carlson in a few hours at Nowhere Bar near
Union Square."

Somehow I feel that that might be the primary motivation for this article.

------
icky
> _We vote no. Banning a specific outlet's stories from a news aggregator is a
> losing idea; it only lowers the value of the index. Sooner or later
> Valleywag will write something particularly informative or amusing and
> Hacker News readers will miss out._

The article misses the point entirely: news.yc's value is not in being an
index, or aggregator of news items. Its value comes from the intelligent
discussion of said items, and in having a smart community of similarly-
interested people to bounce ideas off of.

------
wumi
is that supposed to be a news article?

and did they miss this comment: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=160896> ?

------
gruseom
_Sooner or later Valleywag will write something particularly informative or
amusing_

Sooner or later the noise will include a signal? That's an argument _for_
banning them.

------
redorb
did we take the link bait? ... next head line from valley insider - "nerds
tricked by seo tactics" :/

------
sant0sk1
Next poll: Should HN ban Alley Insider stories...

------
nreece
>> Sooner or later Valleywag will write something particularly informative or
amusing and Hacker News readers will miss out.

In my opinion, if the news is really worthwhile, it will come to the readers
regardless. The news will still travel through one channel or the other, but
yes, the readers may just miss out on an opinon (Valleywag's).

------
craig-faber
"Nerds to Valleywag ..." Mmm, maybe technology news sites and reporters who
refer to people who create it with contempt are not to be trusted.

